# Clendening



## pancake (Jul 13, 2010)

I never see a post on this lake. I have fished it once or twice and did ok but nothing steady. Does any one have any info on the fishing this year


----------



## stump jumper (Apr 14, 2004)

the bass fishing at clendening was very good past spring and early summer. good numbers, good size. hot weather turned off some of the fisherman . like me, --- but i understand that the eve. tournys have been doing fine.


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Fished it a bit the past few weeks. tough lake.. 44 miles of shoreline definately gotta put your time in. Fish are there. I wouldnt consider a hott bite lake right now. Mornings and Evenings right now is the best piece of advice i can give ya. good luck keep us posted


----------



## Fishin365 (Feb 3, 2009)

Most of the post from this lake will be from ice out until June. After that you better know the lake well. I have been getting lots of white bass and some largemouth. The LM have not bee all that big (about 16-17 inches tops) recently. There are some nice ones in there though!


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Bingo that seems to be the norm for just about all lakes.. in my own experience at least for walleye and saugeye..late july seems to be the last of the good bites for me inland


----------

